# Topics > Arts > Music >  Harmonai, AI for musicians, by musicians,  Stability AI Ltd, London, United Kingdom

## Airicist2

Developer - Stability AI Ltd

harmonai.org

twitter.com/harmonai_org

----------


## Airicist2

Article "AI music generators could be a boon for artists — but also problematic"
Stability AI, the company behind Stable Diffusion, is tackling music

by Kyle Wiggers, Amanda Silberling
October 7, 2022

----------

